# Requiem RDA



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

I was about to pull the trigger on this awesome looking RDA then I decided to watch more reviews and I found Vic’s. I’m still tempted though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (6/11/20)

I won one and watched Vic's video first and my heart sunk. Watched Mike next and he was very complimentary:



Will have to see when I get it. Not too pricey so may be worth a shot?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)

I must say I was pleasantly surprised and Mark Todd rates it and he is my go-to reviewer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)

The drip tips are way too short for my liking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on this awesome looking RDA then I decided to watch more reviews and I found Vic’s. I’m still tempted though...




He is being strangely difficult sort of like Jai Haze. The RDA is meant for smaller coils as the tool that comes with it suggests.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/11/20)

I guess that is why he turned off commenting on the video........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

I usually watch all the renown reviewers vids before buying an item so yes I did see Mark’s and Mike Vapes’ ones
Okay. I take it there’s some politics behind the scene that we are not familiar with... And it’s true @OnePowerfulCorsa, the switched off comments option on Vic’s video tells me there’s some sort of fight between him and the designer.
But, the juice well is very shallow, the airflow is basically limited to 3 fixed options as per chosen top cap and it is in no way adjustable. The metal ring is there more for the esthetics and has little effect on the airflow. So either you’ll find your sweet spot or it’ll go to the bin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (6/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I was pleasantly surprised and Mark Todd rates it and he is my go-to reviewer!
> View attachment 212838


And is the flavour the real winner here @Rob Fisher?

Now, which squonk mod should I get?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)

LeislB said:


> And is the flavour the real winner here @Rob Fisher?
> 
> Now, which squonk mod should I get?



I'm no RDA expert but the flavour was pretty good yes.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Timwis (7/11/20)

I have been giving this every chance as when it first arrived a few weeks ago i thought and still do think it looks great and had high hopes but i'm coming to the realisation that this is one of the worse RDA's i have used. Jack of all trades and absolutely Master of none! Just got to be lucky in either mode if the airflow suits and very muted flavour agree with @Rob Fisher about drip tips, i think they look great but just too low profile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------

